# Are NTs more/less susceptible to particular mental conditions?



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a relative with anorexia and I just couldn't imagine myself getting anorexia. However I could totally see NTs having schizoid issues more than other types.

Is there any basis for this? That certain types are more disposed than others to certain mental conditions.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I know eating disorders are not limited to S's. I would actually think an eating disorder may be more common for N types. (An intuitive's imagination may cause them to reflect upon their desired body, etc.--whereas a sensor will not dwell on such impractical matters). I'm just thinking out loud here.


However, I believe specific personality disorders can be prevalent in certain types..


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

they say being a genius isn't too far from being insane.


----------



## MiasmaResonance (Jul 18, 2009)

Research has shown that autism is more prevalent in the INTP and INTJ types than in any of the other personality types.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

MiasmaResonance said:


> Research has shown that autism is more prevalent in the INTP and INTJ types than in any of the other personality types.


Yeah, I'm always afraid that I'll have autistic kids because I feel like my NT predisposes me.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

INFP's are some of the most anxiety-ridden group of people I've seen in my life.

It's so fucking sad.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised at all. I was reading some article on Asperger's syndrome once and couldn't help but thinking, "Wow, this might as well be a description of the INTP."


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> INFP's are some of the most anxiety-ridden group of people I've seen in my life.
> 
> It's so fucking sad.


 
That is sad. So are a lot of high achievers(including INFP's) who vent the anxiety into positive aims. I think people just need to realize it's always going to be there and it's just a feeling and not a prison.


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

yes, I think NTs are more susceptible to certain types of mental conditions, a few that come to mind are OCD, Dissociative disorders, Schizoid personality disorder, Schizotypal personality disorder, borderline...

If you ask me, quite a few of the so called disorders are not really disorders but modes of being which are different to the norm.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Also, I could imagine a scenario where an NT was into sports or something....and took the anorexic route or whatever because of that motivation.

It'd be a rational decision, as oppose to one invoked by feelings of inadequacy. 

But for sure, that kind of shit will never be for me. I LOOK like I have an eating disorder, though.

Which makes it very fun to meet new people 

("Holy crap, that was delicious! Anyone know where the bathroom is? I got some business to do."


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

Before the 1940's there was a surgical process to remove the frontal lobe of people with an otherwise untreatable problem of anxiety and depression. People that would go through this surgery would retain it's intelligent quotient, memories, manners and pretty much overall behavior.

Further studies revealed an incapacity that they didn't have before, that was the ability to predict future events, tests were done in which they would have to do "thinking before doing" type of games, those kind of games that require a step by step thinking process to reach a conclusion and then act on it, such as labyrinth games. These patients were totally incapable of doing any of these. When asked what happened in their minds when they tried to decipher the solution to these games they would respond that it were as if their heads were just in an empty white room. Nothing happened in their brains.

Scientist concluded that there was a relation between the processes of planning for the future, planning in a step by step thinking and planning considerating the multiple choices. (Basically Ne). and Anxiety disorders (which by the way are related to depression disorders because they are the result of the same malady, namely the lack of the neurotransmitter serotonin in the brain). Actually there's isn't a defining line anymore between anxiety and depression disorders, but that's another topic.

So this would indicate that people with high Ne would tend to suffer more from Anxiety/Depression disorders than the rest of the population.

That's my hypothesis anyway.

Edit: Forgot to mention that Anxiety disorders are a broad spectrum that contains such other disorders as panic disorder, obsessive-compulsive disorder, social phobia, avoidant personality disorder, post traumatic stress disorder, separation anxiety, some traumas.

And Depressive disorders contain mood , eating, sleep, self-esteem, fatigue and concentration disorders, motor activity, anhedonia and some others.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont think it has to do with special types. Some disorders can be triggered by different situations (a genetic disposition triggered by behavior). Others are caused by cognitive "misconduct". Again it can be a genetic disturbance from when you where born. I think would say that it seems introverted people have a greater chance of depression than other types. I guess that some types as asperger and autism might have to do with the intxs but still its hard to say. It will only be speculation, unless there have been made research on it.

My dad is an introvert he has never had a depressive period in his life, while my mother has. I had a major depression caused by stress from work. If it was genetic disposition I have no idea of. Eventhough one could speculate there is a big chance that I had a genetic disposition. 

A genetic disposition dont mean you get it. So I think what you are talking about is more a disposition than a disorder. And then I would say yes we have a disposition according to the person we are. I speculate that as introversion/extroversion is in our genetics our first function in jung terms are in our genetics aswell or a disposition for that first function is in it. Then the question is can you put certain disorders to certain functions.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> yes, I think NTs are more susceptible to certain types of mental conditions, a few that come to mind are OCD, Dissociative disorders, Schizoid personality disorder, Schizotypal personality disorder, borderline...
> 
> If you ask me, quite a few of the so called disorders are not really disorders but modes of being which are different to the norm.


Yes, because I have OCD. It's not severe by any means but it's enough to be diagnosed.
Basically, most mental disorders which are associated with intellect can affect NT's more than other types.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I almost had an eating disorder as a young teenager. I think it was my strong N that made things get so out of hand (I was on the brink of it without actually committing to it). My T wasn't very well developed yet, so I had trouble holding on to reality/logic. Now, however, I wouldn't even consider becoming anorexic. It's counter-productive.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i bet every single person in the world has a "mental condition". by this i mean that these mental conditions aren't necessarily based on any problems-- just those perceived to be and defined as problems by psychologists/psychiatrists.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

andrea said:


> i bet every single person in the world has a "mental condition". by this i mean that these mental conditions aren't necessarily based on any problems-- just those perceived to be and defined as problems by psychologists/psychiatrists.


We all have a tendancy yes, but not all get affected by it. What triggers it can be different behavioral actions or it is so strong when born/early childhoodthat younot only have the tendancy but also the disease. Some people are that cognitive strong that they can keep it down. Others are not that cognitive strong, some goes through life without having being affected by psychological conditions at all. But that doesnt mean they do not exhibit some traits, they might just be strong enough to cognitive keep it down. Or that is how I understand it.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a tendency to look hot. It doesn't happen all the time but I have triggers.roud:


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

andrea said:


> i bet every single person in the world has a "mental condition". by this i mean that these mental conditions aren't necessarily based on any problems-- just those perceived to be and defined as problems by psychologists/psychiatrists.


OH, THANK YOU FOR YOUR INFINITE WISDOM, THOMAS SZASZ!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Grish said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all. I was reading some article on Asperger's syndrome once and couldn't help but thinking, "Wow, this might as well be a description of the INTP."


 It pretty much is. I've been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, although I've practically stopped having all the symptoms, except for social inability (I would have a hard time caring less) and the occaisional motor functioning loss (typically happens when I'm deeply in Ti.)


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

No, it isn't. I had anorexia and I'm an NT. I also had bulimia for two and a half years until August 2008. Having an ED really warps someone's thinking, that's for sure. In the past year that I've been "normal," I noticed my old self come back after 3 years of torture. 

I don't know how I got it... I remember my sister telling me when I had anorexia, "You're so intelligent and you never used to care what you looked like." 

I am not an S by any means. I can't stand some people with the S preference, but any type can get an eating disorder. 

I guess I didn't do it for fashion reasons. When I was 16 and I began starving myself, I just wanted to lose 10 lbs and it kind of went out of control. I also like to be in control of my own life and make my own decisions, so if I overate, I was being out of control. As an NT, I also like to control my reactions to emotions.

When I had anorexia, I was even more withdrawn and emotionally distant than what I am naturally. I didn't even want to talk to my friends. I still liked doing some of the things I enjoyed doing like reading and watching science/history documentaries. I still did excellent in school. When I had to go in recovery, the nurses noticed how "aloof and unfriendly" I was.


----------

